# "The  alias ... could not be opened.



## doronkatz (Aug 15, 2007)

"The  alias "servername" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found. I am trying to connect to a server on W2k3, and this is the error I get. I get three options, Delete, Fix Alias or OK, which all lead to dead ends.

I know that the other server computers work, I can connect ot them, and authenticate, but not this one.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 15, 2007)

Is there a question here somewhere?

Not only do you not ask for help, you give virtually no information to anyone who would be so inclined. "a server on W2k3" is not exactly a user's manual.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 16, 2007)

doronkatz said:


> "The  alias "servername" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found. I am trying to connect to a server on W2k3, and this is the error I get. I get three options, Delete, Fix Alias or OK, which all lead to dead ends.
> 
> I know that the other server computers work, I can connect ot them, and authenticate, but not this one.



You have an alias which is no longer linked to an existing location. Use fix to reconnect it to the server you want to. First use 'go to' in the finder to make a connection to the server you want the alias to be linked to.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had this error message when attempting to connect to SMB and AFS servers. It appears to be an annoying, sloppy bug in OS X. I haven't found a good solution to it. Kees Buijs' solution looks interesting. I'll try it. The problem is, these aliases in the browse window (clicking network icon in side bar or clicking command-k and Browse) ** shouldn't be there **.

For Doronkatz, try turning off Windows File Sharing (click Apple menu, click "System Preferences", click Sharing). Then turn it back on. Still, the last time I tried connecting to a Windows machine, I had the same problem and never found a good solution. My solution was to connect to my Mac from the Windows machine. That worked. Good thing I don't usually have to connect to a Windows machine.

It stinks. OS X is generally a fantastic OS, but this networking mess is atrocious. This same problem happens sometimes when hooking up to AFS too. Maybe it's time for a clean install for me.

Doug


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> Is there a question here somewhere?
> 
> Not only do you not ask for help, you give virtually no information to anyone who would be so inclined. "a server on W2k3" is not exactly a user's manual.


::evil::


----------

